# Bottled water flavoured e liquid?



## connor69 (8/6/17)

* posting for a friend

HI guys I was just wondering if a bottled water flavoured e liquid is even possible? 
If so would you buy it?

I just want to hear your thoughts
thanks


----------



## Strontium (8/6/17)

You're not supposed to drink the bong water.

Seriously though, water flavoured vape? They have that, it's called VG.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BubiSparks (8/6/17)

April again?... Already?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (8/6/17)

Strontium said:


> You're not supposed to drink the bong water.
> 
> Seriously though, water flavoured vape? They have that, it's called VG.


But bong-water flavoured vape, though...


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

connor69 said:


> * posting for a friend
> 
> HI guys I was just wondering if a bottled water flavoured e liquid is even possible?
> If so would you buy it?
> ...


This reminds me of an episode of Penn and Teller's Bull Shit where in a fancy restaurant they filled exotic bottles with tap water and had an actor portray the Water Captain (like the wine expert) and describe the H2O in high fallutan language and the snobby customers (all but one) drank it with gusto! You should see their faces when they were told it was from the hose out back!So yes someone probably would buy water flavor juice,and some reviewers would rave about it also.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dooky (9/6/17)

Sparking or still, sir?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gersh (9/6/17)

There's a competition at vapecon, I'm sure this water flavour juice will be a top contender.

But seriously though , I hope the water is the more dominant flavour than the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (9/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## connor69 (10/6/17)

As most of you can tell, this thread isnt 100% serious but later in the year, i'm definetly going to make a limited edition fiji water flavour XD


----------



## RichJB (10/6/17)

I make "flavoured bottled water" juices all the time. Like every time I'm testing a single fruit flavour and start it at 0.5-1%. It's pretty much what you get from commercial bottled waters that have a hint of fruit. I'm not sure it'd be a hit juice though.


----------



## Caveman (10/6/17)

RichJB said:


> I make "flavoured bottled water" juices all the time. Like every time I'm testing a single fruit flavour and start it at 0.5-1%. It's pretty much what you get from commercial bottled waters that have a hint of fruit. I'm not sure it'd be a hit juice though.


Add 2% sweetener and it will be

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/6/17)

Caveman said:


>


This has to be the most disturbing, funny, weird photo of the year. I cant stop staring at this photo and giggle like a school girl


----------



## Caveman (10/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This has to be the most disturbing, funny, weird photo of the year. I cant stop staring at this photo and giggle like a school girl


Hahaha it's amazing I know. Here is a more vape related one





Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

